# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Chuyện cười du lịch  - lễ hội

## andinhcons

*Thế chấp*
- Cho tôi vay 100 đô-la, tiền thế chấp là chiếc Méc này. 
Ngân hàng Thụy Sĩ ngạc nhiên, nhưng cũng đồng ý. Một năm sau, người Nga quay lại, trả cho ngân hàng 100 đô với tiền lãi cả năm là 8%. Mọi người ngạc nhiên hỏi anh ta: 
- Anh vay 100 đô-la làm gì khi có cái xe đẹp thế? 
- Vừa rồi tôi đi du lịch. Các vị đã thấy chỗ nào giữ xe Méc quanh năm với giá rẻ như thế chưa?
*
* **Nơi khác*
Hai cô nói chuyện với nhau: 
- Trong dịp lễ mừng năm mới trước, tớ đã đi du lịch Châu Âu, năm nay tớ sẽ đi châu Phi. 
- Còn tớ, năm ngoái đã đi vòng quanh thế giới, năm nay tớ cũng muốn đi một nơi khác.
*
* **Sống nhờ*
- Đố ông biết con người mình thì sống nhờ cái gì? 
- Thì nhờ cơm chứ còn gì nữa. 
- Nhầm to, nhờ vui chơi giải trí. 
- ??? 
- Nếu không phải thế thì người ta quy hoạch ruộng đất trồng lúa thành sân golf, khu du lịch làm chi.
*
* **Giá trị*
- Đố cậu 10 ngàn đồng Việt Nam đổi được bao nhiêu ngàn đồng Việt Nam? 
- 10 ngàn thì đổi được 10 ngàn đồng Việt Nam. 
- 10 ngàn thì đổi được 10 ngàn. Cậu có bị té giếng không? 
- Cậu nói sai rồi. 10 ngàn chỉ đổi được 8 ngàn... mà toàn tiền lẻ thôi! 
- Không tin thì đến... chùa Hương mà xem người ta đổi tiền cúng lễ vì ở đây rất... nhiều chùa!
*
* **Thánh cũng chịu*
Một cô gái lên chùa cầu khấn: 
- Con lạy thánh mớ bái, xin thánh ban cho con lấy được người chồng vừa vô cùng giàu có, vừa quyền cao chức trọng, vừa trẻ tuổi lại đẹp trai, và phải luôn chung thủy với con. 
Thánh cười: 
- Ba điều trên con xin ta đều có thể ban cho con được. Nhưng đã có ba điều ấy mà con lại xin kèm thêm điều thứ tư kia nữa thì đến ta là thánh cũng phải chịu thôi.
*
* **Lầm*
Du đang ngồi chơi trong vườn, một con heo chạy ngang qua. Mẹ Du hỏi giật giọng: 
- Heo ai rứa Du? 
Một gã Tây ba lô đi ngang qua nhà cười vui vẻ: 
- Fine, thanks.
*
* **Điệu.. tây*
Một cô gái mới đi du lịch bên Tây về, đến nhà người yêu chơi. Trông thấy con chó bèn nũng nịu làm điệu hỏi: 
- Anh ơi, con gì mà trông ghê thế? 
Con chó thấy người lạ chỉ tay vào nó thì nó nhảy chồm lên, cô gái hoảng sợ túm lấy áo người yêu, và kêu toáng lên: 
- Anh ơi! Giữ... giữ giùm em con chó, không nó cắn em!!!
*
* **Chuẩn bị đi du lịch*
Có anh chàng đến một quầy thuốc lá: 
- Xin lỗi, có phải cô bán thuốc không ạ? 
- Phải! Rồi sao? - Cô bán thuốc trợn mắt trả lời. 
- Thật lấy làm tiếc nếu tôi có gì không phải mong cô thông cảm cho. 
- Muốn hỏi gì đây... ông ngoại, thuốc hả? Mua thuốc gì thì nói, chứ... 
Thoáng chút ngập ngừng anh chàng xoa tay nói: 
- Ồ, vâng chính tôi sẽ là người mua thuốc lá do cô bán. Yêu cầu cô hãy bán cho tôi một điếu thuốc. 
- Tướng ông sang như vậy mà mua một điếu là sao? 
- Ồ, không... không. Xin cô hãy bán cho tôi một gói thuốc thôi. 
- À, thì ra anh là người nửa trên trời nửa dưới đất - Cô ta cười. 
- Tôi xin cô đừng giận, rất mong cô hiểu cho tôi. Tôi là người đang học cách đàm thoại sinh ngữ bằng tiếng Việt Nam trước khi chuyển qua tiếng Anh, để sau này đi du lịch đó mà.
*
* **Ấn tượng*
Đoàn khách du lịch nước ngoài đến Việt Nam vào một nhà hàng đặc sản. Một người trong đoàn hỏi nhân viên: 
- Thưa cô, ở địa phương cô có cái gì để gây ấn tượng không thể phai mờ không? 
- Có đấy! 
- Cái gì vậy? 
- Ông sẽ có được ấn tượng khó phai sau khi thanh toán hóa đơn ăn uống!
*
* **Người Scotland đi du lịch*
Một người Scotland hỏi bà hàng xóm: 
- Ông bà đi nghỉ mát ngoài biển thế nào? 
- Tuyệt vời! Thậm chí chúng tôi còn đi săn dưới nước và chồng tôi tìm được hai đoạn xương động vật tiền sử... 
- Ồ! Thế bà nấu món gì với chúng?

----------

